# Please Help!! Bumper and Tail light.



## mil337 (Aug 14, 2002)

*PLEASE HELP!!*

i need help,my friend has a 2000 A3 ,bad luck has struck and i need to find a right rear taillight and a rear bumper.the only problem is we live in chicago and obviously parts arent readily available.if anyone could direct me in the right direction i would greatly appreciate it. part #s,links,anything
thankyou!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: PLEASE HELP!! (mil337)*

With the part numbers you should be able to order them from an Audi dealer. If they can not maybe one of the tuners that brings in Euro parts regularly can order them. 
If you can not get a dealer to order them I would try to contact Brad at 1552 and see if he will bring them over for you.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: PLEASE HELP!! (Verruckt)*

try http://www.vagparts.com they deliver anywhere in the world


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: PLEASE HELP!! ( XXX 1.8T)*

Dealer in Mexico might help you out, I can get a quote if you haven't found a way to fix it and I will ship it to you or might get the dealer to ship direct.
email me is you need help.


----------

